# 10 speed campy shifters with 10 speed Shimano cassette OR 11 speed campy cassette



## tinof (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey folks,

Another question for someone far more experienced than me 😊

I recently purchased a wheel-on smart trainer to get zwifting. The person I bought it off gave me a trainer wheel to go with it with a hub that supports Shimano 8/9/10 speed cassettes. He did also include a campagnolo hub to swap as I run 10 speed campy ergopower shifters but it states that it only allows campy 11 speed cassettes. 

So here is my dilemma and trying to pick the combo that will work best if anyone out there has any experience. Do I go with a 10 speed Shimano cassette with my 10 speed campy shifters OR run an 11 speed campy cassette with my 10 speed campy shifters.

Any advice is very much appreciated. Thank you all.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

tinof said:


> Do I go with a 10 speed Shimano cassette with my 10 speed campy shifters


No



> OR run an 11 speed campy cassette with my 10 speed campy shifters.


No

Shimano and Campy have different widths and spacings. And Campy 10-11 cassettes have different widths and spacings. You can't mix them. 





> He did also include a campagnolo hub to swap as I run 10 speed campy ergopower shifters but it states that it only allows campy 11 speed cassettes.


I'm not a Campy expert but I don't know how that's the case. Campy 10 and 11 speed cassettes use the same hub.

https://www.campagnolo.com/US/en/Su...ody_also_be_used_with_an_11_12_speed_groupset
Yes, it is certainly possible. The Campagnolo FW body was not changed and is compatible with the 9/10/11/12 speed groupsets.

forum.bikeradar.com/discussion/13101058/campagnolo-10-speed-cassette-on-11-speed-hub


----------



## tinof (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you TLG - not sure why the package stated 11-speed Campy only. It is a PowerTap Hub - visited this link (https://powermetercity.com/product/powertap-freehub-body-kit/) and it clearly states that "he PowerTap Freehub Body Kit allows you to convert your PowerTap G3 Hub to be Shimano and Campy 11-speed compatible. The Freehub Body Kit also includes an adapter which allows you to use it with 8-, 9- or 10-speed cassettes"


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

tinof said:


> Thank you TLG - not sure why the package stated 11-speed Campy only. It is a PowerTap Hub


Maybe just poor wording on the package. Probably meant to say:
11 Speed Hub*.* Campy Only*.*


----------



## tinof (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks again TLG so a question that you may be able to answer, will the attached Campagnolo hub style (alloy one pictured) work with the Shimano wheel style (black hub) I have? I don't know too much about how hubs work.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Can't really tell what you're trying to accomplish here, but the Campy/Powertap cassette body you're holding will not fit the Shimano hub and vice versa. They have different internals and even different axle diameters.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

FYI they make Shimano splined cassettes that have Campy spacing. It's called a conversion cassette. They used to be cheap but are harder to find now.

https://www.interlocracing.com/shop/product/ird-conversion-cassette-shimano-hub-campy-spacing-4929


----------

